# Juno says it will be "driver owned".



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/19/technology/meet-uber-competitor-juno/


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Driver owned. Cool ! What's his name ?

Ahh ! read the article. Thanks 2fiddy. His name is Marco.

Juno will be driver owned and the driver's name is Marco.
We will soon have a new BoogeyMan ! Yea !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The creators of Juno built and sold Viber.

I agree that "driver owned" is a stretch.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The creators of Juno built and sold Viber.
> I agree that "driver owned" is a stretch.


I talked to a Juno rep. She said "we" haven't decided about how stock ownership is going to work. But the "terms and conditions" look alot like uber's. As of now, looks like Juno is going to have Driver sign-ups without the ownership part. The Juno sign-ups begin in a couple of weeks, maybe then the ownership part will be clearer. A stretch, perhaps, as you said ........


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> I talked to a Juno rep. She said "we" haven't decided about how stock ownership is going to work. But the "terms and conditions" look alot like uber's. As of now, looks like Juno is going to have Driver sign-ups without the ownership part. The Juno sign-ups begin in a couple of weeks, maybe then the ownership part will be clearer. A stretch, perhaps, as you said ........


You guys should definitely support juno over uber. Let uber know who's boss by using your vehicle with different company.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

It stands to reason for a start up like Juno to come in after Uber, who has forged the way through a lot of the legalities (and illegalities) and make a better mouse trap. Uber has a different business model which remains to be seen if it can sustain. The MySpace/Facebook analogy is spot on.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Jack ma founder of alibaba said once a big fish reaches critical mass appeal, if all the small fishes united, they can't win.

As great as juno might be for the driver, the uber pax puts money in your pocket.

Reason MySpace lost out to Facebook is because MySpace failed to transform.

In ubers case, its just a simple app, press a button and a cab shows up. Going back to jack ma's quote, its all about getting their first with a bang.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Reason MySpace lost out to Facebook is because MySpace failed to transform.


I don't see Uber changing the uberx model at all. Rock bottom prices combined with the so called rating system, churning through valid drivers at that quality level...it's hard for me not to see it as a recipe for extinction.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> I talked to a Juno rep. She said "we" haven't decided about how stock ownership is going to work. But the "terms and conditions" look alot like uber's. As of now, looks like Juno is going to have Driver sign-ups without the ownership part. The Juno sign-ups begin in a couple of weeks, maybe then the ownership part will be clearer. A stretch, perhaps, as you said ........


Juno's founder said in the Pando interview that half of the "founding stock" is reserved for drivers.
They may not have finalized the specifics - e.g. how to split the shares between its drivers (current and future).
For example - is a driver driving 60 hrs/week "worth" more than one driving 15 hrs/week for the company? I believe so. But what if the 2nd driver has a 4.95 rating and is general the "better" driver (whatever that means)?


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> As great as juno might be for the driver, the uber pax puts money in your pocket.


Absolutely.
But ride-sharing is unique in that the drivers _are_ the service (or al least, the most important part).
If the best drivers prefer to work with Juno, Juno will have a better service than Uber.
Which in turn could drive customers to abandon Uber for Juno.



LA Cabbie said:


> Reason MySpace lost out to Facebook is because MySpace failed to transform.


Yes, and this is usually the case.
It's very hard for a company to decide it's doing something wrong and change - especially when it is successful.
Nokia and Blackberry failed to see how the iPhone (followed closely after by the Android) could threaten them. They were making backloads of money and continued to do so even after the iPhone was released. So why worry?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Jack ma founder of alibaba said once a big fish reaches critical mass appeal, if all the small fishes united, they can't win.
> 
> As great as juno might be for the driver, the uber pax puts money in your pocket.


But Uber's price cuts takes that money right out again. Along with the unlimited number of drivers to share those pax with.

The fact that we are spending money to drive cuts down a lot of that "network effect." Taking more pax per hour, at lower rates, means diminishing returns on my own investment and labor.

The cabdrivers here stay busier, and net more money, than the Uber drivers, even though they cost more, and have less overall business, because there aren't so many damn drivers on their network.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The creators of Juno built and sold Viber.
> 
> I agree that "driver owned" is a stretch.


co-op 
very possible why not. i know a lot of owner operated cab companies.
very motivating to work for your own company 
smart approach to have steady drivers to compete against uber


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Everybody hates uber. Eventually a better service with better drivers with the same rate. Believe me, Ill be the first promoting this. Customers, drivers, hotels, family and friends. Uber watch out your on a road to self implosion.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I like the idea of Juno. 

But if they don't have at least slightly higher rates, then I'll make more money driving lyft & getting the 20% power driving bonus and paying no commission rather than paying 10% commission with Juno.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I like the idea of Juno.
> 
> But if they don't have at least slightly higher rates, then I'll make more money driving lyft & getting the 20% power driving bonus and paying no commission rather than paying 10% commission with Juno.


Regardless you will be paying commission to lyft no matter if you drive 100 hours. Power drive bonus they only take a percentage off of their current commission. They wont bypass that...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Everyone says it's impossible to go against Uber. That's it's completely FALSE! Everyone is looking for a better alternative. Drivers are sick and tried of Uber and Travis. The mistreatment has gone too far. Uber will lose the best drivers with the best cars. I met a limo owner that has a fleet of cars on the Uber platform and is waiting for a competitor to make the cut and switch. Things are not looking good for Uber anymore.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Everyone says it's impossible to go against Uber. That's it's completely FALSE! Everyone is looking for a better alternative. Drivers are sick and tried of Uber and Travis. The mistreatment has gone too far. Uber will lose the best driver with the best cars. I met a limo owner that has a fleet of cars on the Uber platform and is waiting for a competitor to make the cut and switch. Things are not looking good for Uber anymore.


I agree with you if we stand united. But as long as they are scabs out there. Uber will continue to grow. Hopefully These competitors will show the way and most of the drivers will follow. Believe it or not consumers are aware of the competition. It was a passenger who told me to join Juno. Cant wait until that happens.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

a company that wants to make its members, owners? 

credit union versus banks anyone?

the upside of being stock holder (it doesn't mean as much if it doesn't explode like google, and trust me, if and when it does, selling it will hurt you come tax time).

is that whoever holds the majority, gets a SAY.

so i guess thats the upside to juno, if owned by its drivers.

the problem i see there is that its a mass of people and it would take a darn near miracle to have a coming of together (if this board is any example, on a small scale, think how that would transition to a larger scale) to have the company run efficiently and be ahead of the curve.

any company these days that isn't thinking about the next 3-5 years frm now, now, is on a downhill tumble.

btw, its interesting that while credit unions float by, the banks still are the ones that thrive.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> a company that wants to make its members, owners?
> 
> credit union versus banks anyone?
> 
> ...


even though its comparing apple and oranges, ut credit union exists because its members are putting it in the map. Banks are thriving ecause they do other business and are not limited to banking. Have you noticed there is more credit unions today than there was 5-10 years ago. Credit unions are gaining popularity more and more each day. Even though credit unions are for its members it still has to conduct business to preserve itself.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> Regardless you will be paying commission to lyft no matter if you drive 100 hours. Power drive bonus they only take a percentage off of their current commission. They wont bypass that...


No, when I get the power driver bonus, I'm not paying any commission - just the safe ride fee. I get the bonus nearly every week (this week I got it driving about 36 hours).

I DO really like the idea of getting stock, but if they are going to have their rates the same as uber/lyft than I wouldn't be earning more with Juno than I do with lyft. And it's hard to justify sacrificing profit now for a chance of profit later


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> And it's hard to justify sacrificing profit now for a chance of profit later


This is done all the time - think pension.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

You all are being taken for a ride with Juno, no pun intended. Read the interview carefully.

1) stock dilution.
2) driver ownership.

1) you have 100000 drivers as share holders. Unless this company has a stock market capitalization of Google or Apple, you will have a share sub a thousand dollars.

2) how much of the company will drivers own? 49%. They'll still have final say.

Listen, the ceo is looking for a quick sale like he did with viber. You drivers again are being used as pawns.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> You all are being taken for a ride with Juno, no pun intended. Read the interview carefully.
> 
> 1) stock dilution.
> 2) driver ownership.
> ...


100,000 x 1000 = 100,000,000

Uber is worth $62B, Lyft $5B or so. Let's say that Juno achieves a valuation of somewhere in between when it matters - $20B and that driver's share of that is 30% - or $6B
Then with 100,000 drivers, the average driver gets $60,000.
Google/Apple valuation (something that some investors seem to think is possible for Uber - otherwise they won't be investing at such valuations) would make this over a million dollars per driver.
This seems unlikely - but I see no reason why Juno won't be valued at $20B if it succeeds.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> You all are being taken for a ride with Juno, no pun intended. Read the interview carefully.
> 
> 1) stock dilution.
> 2) driver ownership.
> ...


...And no one knows this better than an LA cabbie, where all the companies are so called "co-ops".
Its a siphon for your revenue - the going rate in an LA taxi co-op is a $300 weekly franchise fee TO DRIVE YOUR OWN CAB.
Ownership also means responsibility.

Someone has to pay the bills, and in taxi co-ops, the owner operators do,


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

John Deer said:


> 100,000 x 1000 = 100,000,000
> 
> Uber is worth $62B, Lyft $5B or so. Let's say that Juno achieves a valuation of somewhere in between when it matters - $20B and that driver's share of that is 30% - or $6B
> Then with 100,000 drivers, the average driver gets $60,000.
> ...


I value uberpeople.net at $10 billion. If we ipo, would investors put that much money behind it?

You need to study the story of dreamworks pictures. They were supposed to ipo, and that would have made their employees most of whom they poached from Disney who were promised stock offerrings that would have made them very rich; instead, Spielberg, katzenberg, geffen, sold the company in 2006 out right to paramount for 1.6 billion. The 3 founders were made even richer, but the employees who built the brand did not benefit financially much from the sale. In fact, it was bad for them. Some got laid off due to the merger, others quit because they did not like their new masters.

I know these Silicon Valley and Hollywood types, Talmon Marco is just looking for a quick gig that will officially make him a billionaire.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> You need to study the story of dreamworks pictures. They were supposed to ipo, and that would have made their employees most of whom they poached from Disney who were promised stock offerrings that would have made them very rich; instead, Spielberg, katzenberg, geffen, sold the company in 2006 out right to paramount for 1.6 billion. The 3 founders were made even richer, but the employees who built the brand did not benefit financially much from the sale. In fact, it was bad for them. Some got laid off due to the merger, others quit because they did not like their new masters.
> 
> I know these Silicon Valley and Hollywood types, Talmon Marco is just looking for a quick gig that will officially make him a billionaire.


I don't know about DreamWorks - but what you describe is not typical for a technology company - employee stock options plans are usually "accelerated" in case of a buyout. The buyer would then offer additional incentives to the employees.

I'm sure Mr. Marco would want to become a billionaire. What that has to do with anything? Google, Facebook, Microsoft and Apple all made their founders billionaires - but also made regular employees millionaires.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> I agree with you if we stand united. But as long as they are scabs out there. Uber will continue to grow. Hopefully These competitors will show the way and most of the drivers will follow. Believe it or not consumers are aware of the competition. It was a passenger who told me to join Juno. Cant wait until that happens.


Uber may not fall systematically but it's totally possible for it to crumble one city at a time.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> You all are being taken for a ride with Juno, no pun intended. Read the interview carefully.
> 
> 1) stock dilution.
> 2) driver ownership.
> ...


I believe the founder said they're reserving 50% of the founders stock, which is significantly different than 50% of ALL the stock which is required for true "employee ownership." Furthermore, he's also said that the stock reserved for the drivers will be diluted at the same rate as the founders when new investors are brought on board and new shares are issued. So in terms of numbers using Uber as an example, lets say the founders decide to hold on to 10% of the company, and 5% is reserved for the drivers.....even at Uber's crazy $60B valuation, that would leave about $300M for the "drivers fund." Split that among the 300,000 drivers Uber might have, that leaves about $1000 per driver worth of stock that ultimately might not even be a fungible or liquid asset on any open market.

Guess my point is that Juno sounds like a viable alternative if they are able to execute with any type of velocity and efficiency. But at this point all the talk about stock and equity is really nothing more than good copy to troll through the PR/blog machine and gain some headlines. My cynical side says it's really just as predatory as some of Uber's marketing, because Juno is dangling a potential carrot that is typically only reserved for the Silicon Valley tech scene, not the mortgage paying every-day worker bees out on the road. It's a powerful, "get rich quick" type of concept, but unfortunately it's a concept not grounded in any type of reality at this point in the game.

Juno has clearly identified a way to compete with Uber on the driver side. Tap into an already established pool of disgruntled drivers by offering a better alternative, which reduces the need to spend any real money on acquiring drivers. Uber has already spent that money for them via sign-on bonuses and other incentives. The real issue is how are they going to acquire riders.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

If the rates will be the same, how comes it would be better for drivers? Perhaps drivers would exploit some short term incentives, sign-on bonuses, guarantees, etc., but that's it.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

JHawk said:


> lets say the founders decide to hold on to 10% of the company, and 5% is reserved for the drivers.....even at Uber's crazy $60B valuation, that would leave about $300M for the "drivers fund.".


This would mean a _huge_ dilution - founders giving up 90% of the company to investors (not counting the drivers) - usually founders are left with more than that. However, with your numbers, 5% of 60B is 3B _not_ 300M, so with 300,000 drivers the _average_ driver gets $10,000. However, I would assume drivers joining early get more as well as drivers that are "worth" more to the company will be worth more than others (that's how it works with startups, at least)
In other words, I assume the numbers will be significantly higher for the "thousands" of NYC drivers that joined Juno.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

John Deer said:


> This would mean a _huge_ dilution - founders giving up 90% of the company to investors (not counting the drivers) - usually founders are left with more than that. However, with your numbers, 5% of 60B is 3B _not_ 300M, so with 300,000 drivers the _average_ driver gets $10,000. However, I would assume drivers joining early get more as well as drivers that are "worth" more to the company will be worth more than others (that's how it works with startups, at least)
> In other words, I assume the numbers will be significantly higher for the "thousands" of NYC drivers that joined Juno.


Crap...thanks for pointing that out!

But $10k on average per driver also assumes that Juno grows to a valuation that Uber is currently at, and a lot of investment pro's question if that number is even realistic.

Of bigger concern is the idea that New York drivers would get a bigger share because they're getting in early. While it's true that's how the scenario typically plays out with most start-ups...but in the case of Juno the only reason certain drivers will be in early is because they're in the only market Juno currently operates. Doesn't it create a disproportionate equity situation among drivers if drivers in LA, Chicago, San Francisco aren't afforded the same equity incentives just because those markets come online at a later date?

Again for me it all goes back to being nothing but a fancy buzz-word to generate some media spin, because the implementation doesn't seem to be completely thought through.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

JHawk said:


> Crap...thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> But $10k on average per driver also assumes that Juno grows to a valuation that Uber is currently at, and a lot of investment pro's question if that number is even realistic.


I really have no idea if Uber's valuation is "real" - the one thing that's clear is there are those that think it is and are willing to bet huge amounts of money on it. Obviously, someone that was willing to invest at $62B expects Uber to grow in value into the $100B range.
I really do not have a clue - but we have to assume this is _possible_.



JHawk said:


> Of bigger concern is the idea that New York drivers would get a bigger share because they're getting in early. While it's true that's how the scenario typically plays out with most start-ups...but in the case of Juno the only reason certain drivers will be in early is because they're in the only market Juno currently operates. Doesn't it create a disproportionate equity situation among drivers if drivers in LA, Chicago, San Francisco aren't afforded the same equity incentives just because those markets come online at a later date?


This is also unfair in startups... Bill Gates' secretary in the late 70s walked out with more than a VP joining last year (I don't really know - but this is probable).
More to the point: the average "wage" for a driver in NYC is higher than almost anywhere in the US - and the world - so a driver in NYC will be "worth" more for Juno. In addition, those drivers will simply be for longer with the company.



JHawk said:


> Again for me it all goes back to being nothing but a fancy buzz-word to generate some media spin, because the implementation doesn't seem to be completely thought through.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

John Deer said:


> This would mean a _huge_ dilution - founders giving up 90% of the company to investors (not counting the drivers) - usually founders are left with more than that. However, with your numbers, 5% of 60B is 3B _not_ 300M, so with 300,000 drivers the _average_ driver gets $10,000. However, I would assume drivers joining early get more as well as drivers that are "worth" more to the company will be worth more than others (that's how it works with startups, at least)
> In other words, I assume the numbers will be significantly higher for the "thousands" of NYC drivers that joined Juno.


From a financial angle, Travis Kalanick has 10% share, How much of the company is under his control, is determined in another method. Otherwise they would have kicked him out A LONG time ago. Your financial share in a company is not the same as an equity (ownership) stake.

As for drivers getting share of the company read this response on Quora by Jordan Crawford:
https://www.quora.com/What-does-it-really-mean-to-have-equity-in-a-company

I seriously doubt that the founder(s) will allocate to mere drivers the same share of a company is themselves, investors, and top talent.

I also suggest any of you ask on Quora how would something like this go down and why financial share does not correlate to equity stake.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> From a financial angle, Travis Kalanick has 10% share, How much of the company is under his control, is determined in another method. Otherwise they would have kicked him out A LONG time ago. Your financial share in a company is not the same as an equity (ownership) stake.


True. If I remember, Google's founders have a total control of Google this way.



LA Cabbie said:


> As for drivers getting share of the company read this response on Quora by Jordan Crawford:
> https://www.quora.com/What-does-it-really-mean-to-have-equity-in-a-company
> 
> I seriously doubt that the founder(s) will allocate to mere drivers the same share of a company is themselves, investors, and top talent.


The way I understand it, Juno's founders, before taking any investment split the "founding shared" into their 50% and set aside 50% for drivers. If that's the case, then _investors_ and employees ("top talent") would not be affected by the drivers share - say that an investor now gets 10% of the company - the founders are down to 45% and so are the drivers (45/45/10). If the founders did not set aside the 50% for drivers they'd be left with 90% and the investor 10%.

As for "voting rights" - not all shares are created equally. 
See http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/article...ssuing-c-shares-a-new-kind-of-powerless-stock about Google.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, if Juno _gives_ stock to drivers, the drivers gotta pay taxes on it. Most likely, drivers will be given stock _options_, so drivers can buy (invest [fund Juno]) stock. Drivers given stock options have restrictions on buying or selling (like you can't sell optioned stocks for six months). Additionally, I net Juno is talking about _common_ stock, the sort that's traded on stock exchanges. The big investors will probably buy into _preferred_ stock, owners of which get first crack at dividends, and many other benefits.

Any errors in my analysis are my own, and if I got anything wrong, please correct the error.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Ok, if Juno _gives_ stock to drivers, the drivers gotta pay taxes on it. Most likely, drivers will be given stock _options_, so drivers can buy (invest [fund Juno]) stock. Drivers given stock options have restrictions on buying or selling (like you can't sell optioned stocks for six months). Additionally, I net Juno is talking about _common_ stock, the sort that's traded on stock exchanges. The big investors will probably buy into _preferred_ stock, owners of which get first crack at dividends, and many other benefits.
> 
> Any errors in my analysis are my own, and if I got anything wrong, please correct the error.


Stock options - sounds likely - that's what employees are given after all.
Investors can demand to get preferred stock as they put actual money in the company (unlike the founders and employees - and in Juno's case - drivers).
If drivers invested money in Juno (or forgo part of their pay - which amounts to the same thing), they could demand preferences like the Big Boys.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

June 3, 2016

JUNO is apparently growing strong in New York City already? (See the New York City section of the forum) Here's a powerful excerpt from http://fortune.com/2016/03/28/juno-ridesharing-uber/ .

"As Uber continues to take heat for cutting fares and faces tough conversations about the way it classifies workers, Marco sees an opportunity to create a more driver-friendly service. He claims *Juno will take a low 10% commission* on every ride (Uber takes 20%) and offer drivers equity in the company. Drivers who work for multiple ridesharing companies will be contractors, and drivers who work solely for Juno are eligible to be full-time employees.

Marco's recruitment strategy at Juno is aggressive: he's going after Uber and Lyft by using their own rating systems as vetting tools. The only drivers Juno will consider are Uber and Lyft drivers who have a satisfaction rating of at least 4.7 out of 5 - no one else."

A growing company will always reward drivers better than a mature, bloated one, like Uber is, and Lyft is becoming.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Well my ratings are 4.85 and 4.97... So Im gonna be doing one ride a month tip these guys show up in Miami


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Y'all not getting it 
Uber isn't worried so much about drivers as it is riders. 

What are the numbers for uber ridership for the past twelve months?

Did you know uber uses a third party company to develop the feature to help the drivers call riders via the app?

Juno is a lot of good talk but I'm more concerned with how they're able to execute

It's like a politics promising the world and the moon until they're sworn in and all of a sudden *crickets*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Y'all not getting it
> Uber isn't worried so much about drivers as it is riders.
> 
> What are the numbers for uber ridership for the past twelve months?
> ...


You make a good point, SellKatSell44. JUNO is indeed getting off to a rocky start in New York City.

See this forum thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/juno-5-bonus-on-every-ride-in-june.81673/

But, if I were there I'd run JUNO and LYFT simultaneously, if it's allowed. The Juno rides are fewer, but they pay better.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> You make a good point, SellKatSell44. JUNO is indeed getting off to a rocky start in New York City.
> 
> See this forum thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/juno-5-bonus-on-every-ride-in-june.81673/
> 
> But, if I were there I'd run JUNO and LYFT simultaneously, if it's allowed. The Juno rides are fewer, but they pay better.


The problem with power to the people is that that is that many more voices in the mix and the process of getting stuff done is slowed that much more.

Not to mention Juno doesn't have a clear niche or a catchy name (despite what folks think, start ups spend a lot of time thinking of the name and the logo, étc) - Juno is being born because someone saw how terrific uber was "doing" and then saw a problem <- how most businesses comes about, that they could "solve"

But they never sat back and crunched numbers I bet. Never sat back and thought about the legalities and weigh the pros and cons (kind of like how the drug companies will bring forth a drug knowing that 1/20,000,000 could potentially catch cancer <-because we hear that warning in tv ads).

It SOUNDS like the dude was just--I could build this app (the third party ware I was referring to above is used by uber and not lyft) same as uber, and grab drivers like uber but I'll cut the commission I take so I could steal away drivers from uber and blow them out of the water.

They didn't think of uber on, I'll uber it. Because I don't think I'll Juno on. Or I'll Juno it makes sense. Heck, even getting a lyft makes sense! But I'll grab a lyft sounds decent.

I'll grab a Juno. Smh.

I'll rant on but I'm not really mad at someone trying to disrupt a possible monopoly, I would actually welcome it. Because competition makes them look at themselves and reevaluate at what they can do better to stay on top of competiton.

Unfortunately from what I've read so far, I don't see anything that says, they've got a handle on this and it'll take off.


----------



## LashLaRue (May 30, 2016)

"What car service did you call?"
"JUNO who I called!"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LashLaRue said:


> "What car service did you call?"
> "JUNO who I called!"


Perfect example of the amount of effort the starters put into Juno in comparison to Travis and uber

He wants you to think he's effortlessly brilliant but I assure you it is not so.


----------

